# OTA in NY



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

I just installed a DB4 antenna in my attic. I know not the best but its all I can do now. I get signal's in the 70's to 90's on ch's 2,5,7,9.11. 40-50 on ch 31 but no signal on ch 4(WNBC). Anybody have some idea why this happens. The all broadcast from the same place.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

IIRC, the DB-4 is a UHF antenna only, and does not do VHF very well, if at all.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Are you trying to receive the digital (UHF) signal for Ch.4 if so the UHF antenna is appropriate as that station actually broadcasts from Ch. 28.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> Are you trying to receive the digital (UHF) signal for Ch.4 if so the UHF antenna is appropriate as that station actually broadcasts from Ch. 28.


Yes. I am trying to get the DTV signal on 28


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

WPXN-DT and WNBC-DT haven't gone to full power yet.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> WPXN-DT and WNBC-DT haven't gone to full power yet.


Is this something that can be helped with an amp or do I just have to wait until full power? Do you know when they will go full power?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

You might have a better chance using a high quality amplified outdoor antenna, but I doubt it since you said you're not even getting a trace of it. You most likely have to wait until they go full power.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Bumping up this thread.

Can anyone explain why I would get great signal on Ch 4HD in the worst weather and no signal on a sunny day. I get all the other NY locals OTA


----------



## speedlaw (Oct 18, 2006)

STEVED21 said:


> Bumping up this thread.
> 
> Can anyone explain why I would get great signal on Ch 4HD in the worst weather and no signal on a sunny day. I get all the other NY locals OTA


If I recall correctly, 4 broadcasts from another location than the massive antenna on the ESB. You might need to put the antenna outside, or move it in the attic it is in. At those frequencies, a few feet might mean the difference between 0 and 99.

You might be picking up scatter in bad weather, or there is just enough "ducting" to give you a signal.

Casey
K2FIX (ham radio)


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

STEVED21 said:


> Bumping up this thread.
> 
> Can anyone explain why I would get great signal on Ch 4HD in the worst weather and no signal on a sunny day. I get all the other NY locals OTA


I have a similar problem with Fox-5 HD in NYC area. After talking to several FOX engineers I know it seems their antenna tx pattern is nulled in my direction (possibly due to co-channel with Scranton, PA). As a result the signal is substantially weaker than the other NYC channels (75 vs 90 - 100 on others). Most of the time there is enough multipath to make it impossible to watch (942 won't even lock on the signal).

I've tried two different yagi antennas (different gain) and also two different mast mount preamps.

My only solution would be to get the VIP-622 and pay for the bronze HD package to get the HD locals over the dish. Not worth it based upon the programming my family watches.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Steve, I had similar problem with channel 4 and 13. Ended up putting an amplifier on my attic installed antenna. Both channels come in fine now. Just hope it continues in the spring when the leaves come back on the trees.
location: northern westchester


----------

